# FECAL ODOR WORSENED BY EATING



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am suffering from this very debilitating disease also... i have a severe fecal body odor,... does anyone feel as thought their leaky gas/fecal odor is worsened as SOON as you swallow anything, mostly food? I cannot eat anything in public anymore because the smell that emits as my intestines are working is horrific. Please if anyone has this symptom I would greatly appreciate your input, im on the verge of getting tested for tmau.

Thank you kindly to anyone who will reply!


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

you just ate something and got an immediate reaction? even drinking water sometimes make you smell. i know all these feels all too well. i dont always smell of shit but it gets bad some days and better others.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

yeh i had that, even celery and lettuce would make a stink about 15 minutes later. i dont get that anymore, i get the impression now it was coming from my breath or saliva.


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for replying







yeah everything i swallow gives off a wierd odor, yes even water. i think you may be right about the saliva because even when i brush my teeth it happens a bit. What did you do to get rid of it?


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

also, do you stink more when you are bloated?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

When bloated? Not really. When I'm constipated it acts up.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i take 40 billion cultures of acidophilus a day, only that will stop 95% of the stink. i think it just crowds out my indigenous bacteria so its like artificial digestion. i dont get bloated anymore really, i went through a stage of feeling the bloat after eating anything but it went away. onions used to really get me bloated but not anymore.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree with you guys that it probably has something to do with saliva, I have a mucky sensation in the back of my throat most days where i spit up mucus almost every day, my doctor says its the way my nose works, (i have had surgery on it from an injury) and that i would need to get surgery again to fix it. However, this one time i was staying at my brothers and i was sick in bed for the day, just coughing up phlem and throwing the tissues into the garbage bin by the bed. The next day my brother told me he had to take the bin outside because it smelled so bad.

I have been wondering if maybe this mucus problem is the real source of my odor and maybe the stomache issues are simply the resualt of my anxiey.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

dashrendar,
Maybe you have a sinus infection that trickles down your throat and makes you sick,,that could be the reason for the stomach upset.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes no matter what i eat not long after i feel bloated and smell & also its worse when I feel like going to the bathroom.& the thing about mucous I always feel mucus in my throat & chest and my sense of smell isn't that great because of this weird congested feeling in my nose and all the mucous trapped in my throat and chest.


----------

